# Moving To Araxos



## that1guy (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. I'm an American, and may be offered a position in Araxos within the next few weeks. Can anyone give me a rough idea about the cost of living there, and what sort of housing is available? It would be just my wife and I, and my salary will be approx. 60,000USD per year after taxes. Also, are US autos legal to operate in Greece?

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated before I have to make a decision. Thanks!


----------



## roger124 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Araxos*

I lived there for 2 years. If you're making $60K USD, you'll be living well. They use the Euro there now. Patras will be about a 35 minute drive. I recommend living in the village of Kato Achaia (10 minutes) - it has everything you need. If you have more questions, email me<snip>





that1guy said:


> Hi. I'm an American, and may be offered a position in Araxos within the next few weeks. Can anyone give me a rough idea about the cost of living there, and what sort of housing is available? It would be just my wife and I, and my salary will be approx. 60,000USD per year after taxes. Also, are US autos legal to operate in Greece?
> 
> Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated before I have to make a decision. Thanks!


----------



## that1guy (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Roger, thanks very much for your response! Here's a couple of off-the-wall questions that you may or may not know the answers to:

-Are American brand cigarettes available? (My wife likes a rather obscure brand: More Menthol Lights.)

-How does medical care work? We both take prescription meds, and not sure how we would manage refills, re-exams, etc.

-Is there any sort of ex-pat or nisei Japanese community anywhere nearby? (My wife is Okinawan.)

Thanks again!





roger124 said:


> I lived there for 2 years. If you're making $60K USD, you'll be living well. They use the Euro there now. Patras will be about a 35 minute drive. I recommend living in the village of Kato Achaia (10 minutes) - it has everything you need. If you have more questions, email me<snip>


----------



## roger124 (Mar 29, 2009)

*reply*

I'm not a smoker, but I will send an email to a friend of mine there and ask him. I know they have "American" cigarettes there - but I'm not sure they are true originals.

I'm not too sure about medical coverage, as I was working for the US Gov't, and everything was covered. They do have pharmacies all over the place, however, and I believe medicine is socialized there. I just came back a little over a year ago, and I would imagine things are still the same now.

I know there are a number of people who originated from Asia in Patras. There are a few Japanese restaurants in the city, and I'm sure those folks would have a good deal of information on this.

Regarding a vehicle - I know a number of Americans have vehicles in Greece that they brought from the states, and I don't think it was much of a challenge to bring their vehicles into the country. Taking a vehicle from Europe to the US - that is another story, however.

Again, I think making what you'll be making there, you will be doing well. The USD is kind of weak against the Euro, but I think you'll do well. Hopefully this helps a little. Let me know if you have more questions!






that1guy said:


> Roger, thanks very much for your response! Here's a couple of off-the-wall questions that you may or may not know the answers to:
> 
> -Are American brand cigarettes available? (My wife likes a rather obscure brand: More Menthol Lights.)
> 
> ...


----------

